# Small issue



## Hydrobell (Sep 2, 2021)

What deficiency is this? Couple clones I have are growing like crazy but this particular problem keeps showing up on my plants


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2021)

Notice I never said a thing?


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 2, 2021)

I may have forgot to mention I have a slight discrepancy with my color vision


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

Cal/mag


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Cal/mag


Thank you doctor pute... lol


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 2, 2021)

Those pictures on the net mess me up.. I have pictures of my roses they look so much different in real life


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Notice I never said a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I left this for you to answer LOL


----------

